# fixing dislocated/lock jaw on calvus



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

i have a juvie calvus that has lock jaw or its dislocated.
it must have had a mouth to mouth battle with another calvus and its jaw is stuck in an extended position.
i want to know how to fix it.can i just push and pull till i get it back in or close to it.i did that on a aulonocara peacock i had and it did get/look better but wasn t totally fixed.but i got it to where it didnt look so bad and it could close its mouth to eat and hold eggs.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

How long has it been stuck like that? If you do try to push the jaws closed, be very gentle and slow, and when you get it unstuck, the fish should close its mouth by itself.

I had a fryeri that had that happen once. I could not catch him for the life of me, though. However, he healed up by himself over a couple days. So waiting your fish out may work.


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

I had one where the top of his jaw was pushed forward locked. I tried to fix it but it was stuck. The fish was fine, but it looked weird.


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

It has been like that for about a week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

*** had this happen twice with my copadichromis virginalis gold one time the fish's mouth went back to normal and another time it never got better its been 9 months and her jaw is still messed up.. i think her jaw is broken.. if it doesnt get better in 2 weeks or so its probly permanent.. if the fish is still eating then i wouldnt worry about it.. also altolamps arent mouth brooders so it shouldnt even hinder spawning


----------



## joker4466 (Oct 10, 2008)

What causes this to happen............i have another one with same thing outta group of 7. Big fry


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

well idk *** heard that altolamps get the dislocated jaw but *** had 2 copadichromis get it where the top lip looked liek the jaw was broken.. first time it got better in 2 weeks.. 2nd time it hasnt gotten better and its been months.. think her jaw is broken... oh and its from fighting


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

joker4466 said:


> It has been like that for about a week.


It is too late now... it will be stuck for life. If you can push it back within a day, it might stay, and heal itself... otherwise, too long.

Sometimes Alto's will have this happen due to stress, or fighting.... I think they are prone to it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sadly maybe too late for a good fix for your guy.
If it goes back now it will prob get a "rhino horn" as the bit/ "switch blade" bone (possibly cartilage) will not go back nicely if it has already "healed" in the wrong place.
Good posts on this here.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Boy do I wish the forum search did not direct me to google.
It used to help find this stuff.

Oh seems to happen in both calvus and comps. Same thing I think.

All the best James


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

This issue has come up a number of times on this forum. I've noticed a large portion of those cases people left it alone and the fish was fine. I remember someone else posting that even after they had pushed the jaw back it would continue to become stuck in the extended position. It seems to me you would cause less stress to the fish by leaving him alone. As long as the fish can eat I'm sure it's bothering you more than the fish.


----------



## DanNunes (Jun 21, 2017)

I have read many articles about this issue involving Altolamps Calcus and Compressiceps.. One of them talked about a cirurgical procedure to fix the fallen mouth.. I have a friend who is a veterinarian and I asked him to help me. I will let down the video on youtube with the surgery.. but it is important to say some words...

- this was made 1 day after the problem occurs
- I can't warranty this procedure
- there was now 4 months after this and the fish stills ok.. but i can't say it is totally free of problems

So.. if someone wants to try i am not responsable..

Here is the video!!





Tks


----------

